# Only one egg this time!



## kerrys (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi we are undergoing our second attempt at IVF after the birth of our DS on June 08 but was surprised when RFC Belfast told me that we will only have ONE egg put back this time due to a change in regulations.

I haven't been able to stop thinking about this and am worried that this will lower our chances of a BFP.  Has any other clinics mentioned this and is anyone else worried?

Kerry


----------



## Hola (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Kerry -
My clinic told me that they cannot MAKE you go for one embryo only, but can only recommend it. It really depends on your age and how the egg harvest and fertilisation goes. I never understand while they tell you before the actual treatment, because the decision on how many embryos to transfer depends on all the outcomes along the way!
For example, if you have some very good blastocysts (5 day embryos), then just transferring one would probably make a lot of sense if you are under 35 and have already carried a child. I am just not a fan of general statements!!!
How far along are you in the treatment and how has it been so far?
X Hola


----------



## kerrys (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for your reply.

Just on the nasal spray at the moment but due to start the injections on the 14th, side effects not been as bad this time round just the odd hot flush and head ache.

More panicked this time round and the one egg thing is playing on my mind but I know that one good egg is better than two not so good.  Last go ever so fingers crossed.  

Congratulations with your BFP, hope you have a good pregnancy.

Kerry


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hmmm I didn't realise they'd changed the rules already, I thought it wasn't for a little while yet?


----------

